# 47,000 members and counting :)



## Elmo

Our 47,000th member is Faraz Manzoor... who got banned!

Well, let's welcome Air Mustang...

And hopefully this community will keep on growing...

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Congratulations 

While considering the figure of 47000 member, i think only 120 odd members remain online most of the time.


----------



## Elmo

Actually, at least 1200 users or so log in everyday.

Online there are between 45 and 200 users, depending on time.

And at given time nearly a 1000-2000 people stay as guests all over the forum.

Webby can provide more stats... these are from before when I could see the stats.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## bhisma

How many from India ???  can u disclose the numbers ??


----------



## Johny D

how many are banned?


----------



## Luffy 500

I guess Majority are Indians here. How many from BD? Btw PDF is a great site with unbiased and balanced mods. Way to go PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Luffy 500 said:


> *I guess Majority are Indians here*. How many from BD? Btw PDF is a great site with unbiased and balanced mods. Way to go PDF.




No Indians are not, "Asim" told that once but Indians are surely more "active" on this forum.


----------



## Paan Singh

47000  ? its amazing ...


----------



## Hulk

The active members should be Max 2000, most of these numbers should be banned duplicate ids.

We should only count active members that gives real picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## enticingfury

super good news may this cool community keep growing

create a page on this forum on www.mymfb.com it will help grow a lot


----------



## Skies

I learn from PDF, watch many people, their thoughts, I like/love it. The management is very very successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

indianrabbit said:


> The active members should be Max 2000, most of these numbers should be banned duplicate ids.
> 
> We should only count active members that gives real picture.



You, have a point, but remember we do have thousands of regular visitors too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

It's heartening to learn that some high calibre aviation journalists and military related personal also use this high value forum. I was once criticised by a PAF official for displaying the avatar of a pilot with an army rank. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## livingdead

Good job mods, hope more people join this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheJewverine

Elmo said:


> Our 47,000th member is Faraz Manzoor... *who got banned!*



Lullz


----------



## Icewolf

How can this be 

Most users ever online was 49,568, 05-07-2011 at 04:33 AM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahfatzia

Icewolf said:


> How can this be
> 
> Most users ever online was 49,568, 05-07-2011 at 04:33 AM.




That's include the lurking nonmembers. In fact there are much more nonmember readers than members themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

It's good to have so many memebrs but lately there have been a lot of access related problems either the web site is off line or you just can't log in. to be a great site, access and speed should be good too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahfatzia

Thorough Pro said:


> It's good to have so many memebrs but lately there have been a lot of access related problems either the web site is off line or you just can't log in. to be a great site, access and speed should be good too.




Now a few members, myself included, can't even log out. I used to keep my previous posts on separate url so I can come back to the thread to check if someone quotes me and now I can't do that anymore. It's a bit convenient because I keep my computer on all day whether I'm home or not.


----------



## Safriz

Elmo said:


> Our 47,000th member is Faraz Manzoor... *who got banned*!



That was funny

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

who are these guests? there are always 2-3 guests in each thread.


----------



## Esc8781

XTREME said:


> May Allah bring downfall to this community, Amin!
> 
> Today I cried a lot and sadden too. InshAllah! the day will come nobody would be here to post or make new threads, Amin!
> 
> May Allah vanish this site from the internet, Amin!
> 
> And I will pray in the Jumma too, InshAllah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

^^^..
Hey thats my profile pic

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahfatzia

S_O_C_O_M said:


> who are these guests? there are always 2-3 guests in each thread.




Probably some posters who logged out but keep the page on because someone might quote them. You also have some guests that interest in reading the posts (majority here), CIA, MI5, RAW, ISI and some government officials who want to learn something.


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

Congratulations to Defence.pk! This is a great place to discuss all kinds of subjects.


----------



## Icewolf

indianrabbit said:


> The active members should be Max 2000, most of these numbers should be banned duplicate ids.
> 
> We should only count active members that gives real picture.



It means each member has 23 accounts 

Your reasoning is false



XTREME said:


> May Allah bring downfall to this community, Amin!
> 
> Today I cried a lot and sadden too. InshAllah! the day will come nobody would be here to post or make new threads, Amin!
> 
> May Allah vanish this site from the internet, Amin!
> 
> And I will pray in the Jumma too, InshAllah!



What are you still doing here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

well !!! its not surprising . i find PDF to be in a class of its own when it comes to discussions and moderation. so good going

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yogi

S_O_C_O_M said:


> who are these guests? there are always 2-3 guests in each thread.



Guests r mostly visitors n sometimes members who haven't logged in

On topic - great news 
I think the main reason for PDF success is their MODs. They have provided a lot freedom but at the sametime r very strict(specially to some people)
But all in all PDF has provided a platform like never before to the international community n specially Asians...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agni5000

Is it includes banned member also? if that is case hardly 5000 unique users. take my exmple: I had all agni series usernames and all are banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Plexyre

Congrats on passing 47,000 members


----------



## Awesome

Agni5000 said:


> Is it includes banned member also? if that is case hardly 5000 unique users. take my exmple: I had all agni series usernames and all are banned.



No it does not include banned members and, multiple user IDs are banned. If you've been perm banned, its time to take your leave from the forum. 

This and 2 other fake IDs of yours have been banned.


----------



## Xeric

Asim Aquil said:


> No it does not include banned members and, multiple user IDs are banned. If you've been perm banned, its time to take your leave from the forum.
> 
> This and 2 other fake IDs of yours have been banned.


The guy has cheeks to announce that he has multiple IDs.

Atleast you could have given him that much of credit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Congratulations! Webmaster and the mods for excellent standards!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Xeric said:


> The guy has cheeks to announce that he has multiple IDs.
> 
> Atleast you could have given him that much of credit.



We have so many characters on board.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

^what happened to the initiative on quality of the forum, it almost seems there is a free pass for some specific members who can troll/non-value some of them even promoted to elite members, think tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indushek

I have always found lots and lots of defence info here, congratulations and thanks to all Mods here. Request the members to take this as a responsibility so that with our proper behavior the forum can further grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Congratulations............

PDF is mostly neutral place. And also keeps you updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cloakedvessel

47000? Are Grand-Vizier and all his aliases included? 

When do you expect to reach the 50.000 milestone?


----------



## IND151

this explains recent issues with website


----------



## vsdoc

Congrats PDF!

Hope you lick the website issues quickly


----------



## IND151

Windjammer said:


> *It's heartening to learn that some high calibre aviation journalists and military related personal also use this high value forum.* was once criticised by a PAF official for displaying the avatar of a pilot with an army rank. !!



this is very good


----------



## Icarus

sandy_3126 said:


> ^what happened to the initiative on quality of the forum, it almost seems there is a free pass for some specific members who can troll/non-value some of them even promoted to elite members, think tanks.



PM me names that you have issue with and if I feel that you are right, I will take the issue up with the management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Icarus said:


> PM me names that you have issue with and if I feel that you are right, I will take the issue up with the management.



dont worry..
they assume that being a mod,admin,think tank means one should disengage their sens of humour and behave like a robot all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Its not Pakistan Defence Forum anymore it is more like Asian Defence Forum  . A round of appaulse to the management(maybe two) in maintaining the standards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Congrats To PDF For 47000 Members Hope It touches 50000 members and Go on and on!!!!!!


----------



## SpArK

*Congratulations. *


----------



## monitor

Elmo said:


> Our 47,000th member is Faraz Manzoor... who got banned!
> 
> Well, let's welcome Air Mustang...
> 
> And hopefully this community will keep on growing...



thats the problem we need more member to participate in constructive discussion then to troll . any way PDF is a nice forum .btw until now i am discussing and commenting in this forum only .


----------



## Slav Defence

*YOU SEE WORLD LOVES PAKISTAN SO MUCH,THAT THEY ALL ATTRACT LIKE A MAGNET WHEN ANYTHING ABOUT PAK IS UNDER CONSIDERATION!
TO DEFENCE.PK*

*I WAS SO SHOCKED TO SEE ISRAELIS HERE,I CANT BELIEVE THIS!*
*I MEAN I WAS EXPECTING INDIANS TO BE HERE,OK USA IS ALSO ACCEPTABLE,BUT WHOLE WORLD IS IN HERE
WOW!**
ANYWAY, **CONGRATULATIONS* 

@WebMaster,@Aeronaut *for PDF SUCCESS and for sucessful launch of Affairs.pk!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

PDF is SUCCESSFUL bcoz of its MODs. Period.
if only our country leaders cud think like our MODs, we wud be in a much better place to live in.
and lastly, thanks to PDF for such a nice platform for ppl esp. south asians to meet and discuss issues. aman ki asha can sing all their songs as they like.


----------



## Amolthebest

how much is the earning of forum? I want my share


----------



## DV RULES

Windjammer said:


> It's heartening to learn that some high calibre aviation journalists and military related personal also use this high value forum. I was once criticised by a PAF official for displaying the avatar of a pilot with an army rank. !!



Yes i remember and after that you posted enough threads on Glamour!!!)))))


----------



## Kompromat

We need to have a party at @WebMaster 's expense when we hit 50K. What do you guys say?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abhishek_

Aeronaut said:


> We need to have a party at @WebMaster 's expense when we hit 50K. What do you guys say?


he'll have to sell his old camry for that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

@Aeronaut Party dega kaun. Tu to dene se raha. 

Rehne de hum arrange karte hain. 

@WebMaster Decide the venue. Neutral venue dhoondna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

DV RULES said:


> Yes i remember and after that you posted enough threads on Glamour!!!)))))



There are a few "Tharki Budhey" members here....one has to cater for their eyes only. !!


----------



## Abii

46000 of these accounts belong to Ottoman Turk lol

And can we get a mod for the Iranian section? This is the nth time we're requesting this. Ir_Tab is an Azari Iranian so if ya'll have a grudge against Parsis or smtg than just letting you know that he's not Parsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Aeronaut said:


> We need to have a party at @WebMaster 's expense when we hit 50K. What do you guys say?



Or at-least have lucky draw for 100 new moderator positions.


----------



## KRAIT

LoveIcon said:


> Or at-least have lucky draw for 100 new moderator positions.


100 moderators ? We all will get banned every now and then.


----------



## Abhishek_

can I get my own section for a picture gallery?


----------



## Cherokee

what is the number of permanently banned members ?


----------



## xuxu1457

Can any one list some other forums of Pak or India, more online people than this


----------



## Sugarcane

KRAIT said:


> 100 moderators ? We all will get banned every now and then.



I thought 100 kay lucky draw main tu naam aa he jaay gaa . By the way can mod ban other mod?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

LoveIcon said:


> Or at-least have lucky draw for 100 new moderator positions.



Tum ney apna "I" lamba karwa liya hey....kiya aub "L" chota karwana hey.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KRAIT

LoveIcon said:


> I thought 100 kay lucky draw main tu naam aa he jaay gaa . By the way can mod ban other mod?


Believe me or not, I am against Indian moderator. 



Windjammer said:


> Tum ney apna "I" lamba karwa liya hey....kiya aub "L" chota karwana hey.


 This is called timing. 

Bhai sahi, kya cheez yaad rakhi aur kahan use kiya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Abhishek_ said:


> can I get my own section for a picture gallery?



After that you will request for videos ... this forum is not to check the performance of hand guns of members 



Windjammer said:


> Tum ney apna "I" lamba karwa liya hey....kiya aub "L" chota karwana hey.



2 o Chotay hain, thinking to make them bigger as well


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Agni5000 said:


> Is it includes banned member also? if that is case hardly 5000 unique users. take my exmple: I had all agni series usernames and all are banned.



lol..now this one too..what's your next user name agni6000?


----------



## Abhishek_

@LoveIcon i consider myself an environmentalist. the objective is to appreciate nature's beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Abhishek_ said:


> @LoveIcon i consider myself an environmentalist. the objective is to appreciate nature's beauty.



But you discriminate the nature and biased towards specific type. Mountains are all over the world ranging from small hills to mount Everest.


----------



## Windjammer

LoveIcon said:


> 2 o Chotay hain, thinking to make them bigger as well




Yea PDF hey, kohi tennis court nahin hey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neehar

Elmo said:


> Our 47,000th member is Faraz Manzoor... who got banned!
> 
> Well, let's welcome Air Mustang...
> 
> And hopefully this community will keep on growing...



congrats to my fav forum
47000 including banned??how many active?


----------



## Kompromat

@KRAIT My party only includes things like weed, @Hyperion will bring bhang, @RescueRanger will bring guns,his AR-15 and tracer rounds, @WebMaster will bring strippers, and @KRAIT will poll dance. 

Anyone wanna join in?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## KRAIT

@Aeronaut No poll dance from my side. I can bring Alcohol BTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

Elmo said:


> Our 47,000th member is Faraz Manzoor... *who got banned!*
> 
> Well, let's welcome Air Mustang...
> 
> *And hopefully this community will keep on growing*...


Not if you keep banning them!!


----------



## Jango

Aeronaut said:


> WebMaster[/MENTION] will bring strippers,
> 
> Anyone wanna join in?









We need a pathan to bring some Naswar as well, maybe Abu Zulfiqar can do it. And what about venue security? Xeric can arrange that!

And senior think tanks strictly not allowed, budhay sara maza kharab kar dain gay!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

KRAIT said:


> @Aeronaut No poll dance from my side. I can bring Alcohol BTW.




You will even poll dance to Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan when @RescueRanger while high,will point his AR-15 to your face...

By the way, i want ISRO To do stand up comedy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

bus hum police larahay hain chappa perwanephir sb jail mai party kero


----------



## Sashan

LoveIcon said:


> I thought 100 kay lucky draw main tu naam aa he jaay gaa . *By the way can mod ban other mod*?




If a mod contributes to a thread apart from Mod-specific messages, then he should be treated as a normal member and dealt with accordingly. So that is the case, if he in violation of forum rules and that warrants a ban, so be it.


----------



## DV RULES

Windjammer said:


> There are a few "Tharki Budhey" members here....one has to cater for their eyes only. !!



Don't think as assumed by you.


----------



## Abii

so are you guys gonna do smtg about Ottoman Turk's million troll accounts or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Abii said:


> so are you guys gonna do smtg about Ottoman Turk's million troll accounts or what?



You need to PM such issues and not harp on every other thread. It will be ignored otherwise.


----------



## wakapdf

I agree, we should get a Indian and Iranian mod as well. For Indian, Krait is my option and for Iranian, Sohleil i guess. Time to show diversity and expand this forum. Let it grow, let it grow, let it grow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

wakapdf said:


> I agree, we should get a Indian and Iranian mod as well. For Indian, Krait is my option and for Iranian, Sohleil i guess. Time to show diversity and expand this forum. Let it grow, let it grow, let it grow



No more Intl mods...

They have shown us their neutrality


They get confused on whether to delete a Pakistanis post or their mother nation's post...

A mod has to be neutral, not just be leaving out Pakistani posts cuz he doesnt want to make the rest of the moderation team mad

And a Indian mod is just not possible, I dont think..


Thatd be like a Israeli governing a Palestinian forum


----------



## KRAIT

wakapdf said:


> I agree, we should get a Indian and Iranian mod as well. For Indian, Krait is my option and for Iranian, Sohleil i guess. Time to show diversity and expand this forum. Let it grow, let it grow, let it grow


No Indian Mod. Things will get messy.


----------



## Hyperion

@WebMaster, for Indian mod I nominate @KRAIT and/or @Sashan. Both are very balanced. 

Yes, I do have an ulterior motive as well. They are both awesome Naswarians!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseer

Hyperion said:


> @WebMaster, for Indian mod I nominate @KRAIT and/or @Sashan. Both are very balanced.
> 
> Yes, I do have an ulterior motive as well. They are both awesome Naswarians!



Not @KRAIT

I think @GURU DUTT is the best choice, followed by @Skull and Bones

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

truthseer said:


> Not @KRAIT
> 
> I think @GURU DUTT is the best choice, followed by @Skull and Bones



Oh no! I'll never be the Mod.

But yes, you do have an awesome choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseer

Skull and Bones said:


> Oh no! I'll never be the Mod.
> 
> But yes, you do have an awesome choice.



Don't you already moderate the Indian forum on WDN, the one supposedly owned by def.pk?


----------



## GURU DUTT

truthseer said:


> Not @KRAIT
> 
> I think @GURU DUTT is the best choice, followed by @Skull and Bones



balle oye sheraa tu te khush ker ditta oye 

Baki mai gareeb to abhee senior meber bhee nahi hoon rehne do sarjee .....BANDA APNI AUKAAT JANTA HAI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> Oh no! I'll never be the Mod.
> 
> But yes, you do have an awesome choice.


 @WebMaster Pls make him Moderator of BD section.....Pls...pls

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseer

GURU DUTT said:


> balle oye sheraa tu te khush ker ditta oye
> 
> Baki mai gareeb to abhee senior meber bhee nahi hoon rehne do sarjee .....BANDA APNI AUKAAT JANTA HAI



Quality>Quantity

You have approximately double the number of thanks you have posts



arp2041 said:


> @WebMaster Pls make him Moderator of BD section.....Pls...pls



Poor Bengalis, it was nice knowing you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Or Grant a new Post - THE GANG OF THREE


----------



## Hyperion

_Tumm koi mauqa haath say matt janay day-na! 

Becharay BD's nay tumhara, S&B, IK or Arm ka kia begara hai? _



arp2041 said:


> @WebMaster Pls make him Moderator of BD section.....Pls...pls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

truthseer said:


> Quality>Quantity
> 
> You have approximately double the number of thanks you have posts
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Bengalis, it was nice knowing you



Sirji kyon baaji se pange le rahe ho mujhe to waise hi love letter aaye huen hai khair aapke mooh me chiken aur XXX rum .....baaji karem karen aur hum bhee MODS ban jaye


----------



## Skull and Bones

truthseer said:


> Don't you already moderate the Indian forum on WDN, the one supposedly owned by def.pk?



I'm moderator of two Indian defense forums, IDF and Indian Defence Board. And those two keep me much occupied, so i'd pass being a mod in PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm moderator of two Indian defense forums, *IDF* and Indian Defence Board. And those two keep me much occupied, so i'd pass being a mod in PDF.



I got malware warning on IDF.


----------



## truthseer

GURU DUTT said:


> Sirji kyon baaji se pange le rahe ho mujhe to waise hi love letter aaye huen hai khair aapke mooh me chiken aur XXX rum .....baaji karem karen aur hum bhee MODS ban jaye



You should not moderate World Affairs though. 



Skull and Bones said:


> I'm moderator of two Indian defense forums, IDF and Indian Defence Board. And those two keep me much occupied, so i'd pass being a mod in PDF.



Me thought IDF was owned by PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Markus said:


> I got malware warning on IDF.



It got sorted out, it was because of some new patch installed after DDOS attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Skull and Bones said:


> It got sorted out, it was because of some new patch installed after DDOS attack.



Cool....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

truthseer said:


> Me thought IDF was owned by PDF



We parted ways last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseer

Skull and Bones said:


> We parted ways last year.



Oh, so they were right.


----------



## Skull and Bones

truthseer said:


> Oh, so they were right.



They? Who?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseer

Skull and Bones said:


> They? Who?



Some guy from D-F-I who told me that IDF was owned by PDF and that Pakistanis should realise that admnistration allows attacks on Pakistanis and how Indians should stop funding Pakistanis.


----------



## arp2041

Hyperion said:


> _Tumm koi mauqa haath say matt janay day-na!
> 
> Becharay BD's nay tumhara, S&B, IK or Arm ka kia begara hai? _



BDians toh hamarey BHAI hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

truthseer said:


> You should not moderate World Affairs though.
> 
> 
> 
> Me thought IDF was owned by PDF



Ji janab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm moderator of two Indian defense forums, IDF and Indian Defence Board. And those two keep me much occupied, so i'd pass being a mod in PDF.



pata hai, tuney beda garg karke rakha hai unn forums ka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Hyperion said:


> _Tumm koi mauqa haath say matt janay day-na!
> 
> Becharay BD's nay tumhara, S&B, IK or Arm ka kia begara hai? _



lol, abla par har koi tabla bajakar jaata hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

Skull and Bones said:


> lol, abla par har koi tabla bajakar jaata hai.



kiss abla  ki baat ho rahee hai 

hame mat bhoolna hame bhee bajane ka bara showk hai


----------



## Skull and Bones

GURU DUTT said:


> kiss abla  ki baat ho rahee hai
> 
> hame mat bhoolna hame bhee bajane ka bara showk hai



Can we include this super troll in our GoT? @arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> lol, abla par har koi tabla bajakar jaata hai.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Skull and Bones said:


> Can we include this super troll in our GoT? @arp2041



neki aur pooch pooch sirji ...bilkull


----------



## Anubis

arp2041 said:


> @WebMaster Pls make him Moderator of BD section.....Pls...pls



Yah mad in da head bro??


----------



## arp2041

RiasatKhan said:


> Yah mad in da head bro??



So you want @Imran Khan as Moderator of BD section


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> So you want @Imran Khan as Moderator of BD section



i am not jobless ok  mod wo ban sakty hain jin ko koi or kam dhandha na ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Imran Khan said:


> i am not jobless ok  mod wo ban sakty hain jin ko koi or kam dhandha na ho


You talking about me ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Imran Khan said:


> i am not jobless ok  mod wo ban sakty hain jin ko koi or kam dhandha na ho


 @Zakii @Aeronaut @nuclearpak 

Pls take note of this comment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

KRAIT said:


> You talking about me ?



yes,nw u both shud fight and i will watch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

KRAIT said:


> You talking about me ?


 tu kis cheez ka moderator hai ? ghanty ka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> @Zakii @Aeronaut @nuclearpak
> 
> Pls take note of this comment




or bhi hain bhut sary BTW i said for all over the world not PDF . in this world we have some 300 million mods


----------



## GURU DUTT

Imran Khan said:


> i am not jobless ok  mod wo ban sakty hain jin ko koi or kam dhandha na ho



lagta hai mamoo ka dhandha joro pe chal raha hai


----------



## arp2041

Imran Khan said:


> tu kis cheez ka moderator hai ? ghanty ka



Haan kyoki uskey pass hai he nahi


----------



## GURU DUTT

arp2041 said:


> Haan kyoki uskey pass hai he nahi



bhai ji aapko kaise pata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

GURU DUTT said:


> bhai ji aapko kaise pata



She is a Girl


----------



## GURU DUTT

arp2041 said:


> She is a Girl



so your a girl good now join my T brigade we will have fun


----------



## arp2041

GURU DUTT said:


> so your a girl good now join my T brigade we will have fun



abey krait ki baat kar raha hu


----------



## GURU DUTT

arp2041 said:


> abey krait ki baat kar raha hu



Nahi re krait larki nahi ho sakta 

jab tak khud chek na ker loon nahi man sakta


----------



## arp2041

GURU DUTT said:


> Nahi re krait larki nahi ho sakta
> 
> jab tak khud chek na ker loon nahi man sakta





@KRAIT


----------



## Anubis

arp2041 said:


> So you want @Imran Khan as Moderator of BD section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

GURU DUTT said:


> lagta hai mamoo ka dhandha joro pe chal raha hai


 oper waly ka karam or neechy waloo ki bewakoofi se 



arp2041 said:


> Haan kyoki uskey pass hai he nahi



ajkal sardi hai doubara check ker yaar


----------



## Imran Khan

GURU DUTT said:


> bhai ji aapko kaise pata



ye uska personal checker hai na


----------



## GURU DUTT

Imran Khan said:


> ye uska personal checker hai na



kya baat hai mammoo lagta hai aaj kal sab kaam akele akele hi ker rahe ho kya


----------



## KRAIT

Kya bakwas laga rakhi hai yaar, Bore kar diya purane joke maar maar ke is @arp2041 ne.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

KRAIT said:


> Kya bakwas laga rakhi hai yaar, Bore kar diya purane joke maar maar ke is @arp2041 ne.



maaf ker do saanp bhai is ki koi nhi sunta gher main is liye humy sunata hai 



GURU DUTT said:


> kya baat hai mammoo lagta hai aaj kal sab kaam akele akele hi ker rahe ho kya



phly tery sath ekrty thy kya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

@Imran Khan Yaar purane din gaye. Kambakhat tum or @GURU DUTT gayab rehte ho aajkal. Koi hota hi nahin majaak karne ke liye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

KRAIT said:


> @Imran Khan Yaar purane din gaye. Kambakhat tum or @GURU DUTT gayab rehte ho aajkal. Koi hota hi nahin majaak karne ke liye.


 kya kareen yaar humy apny bewi bachoon ki rozi roti kerni hoti hai na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Son of Mountains

good statistics.
It pleases me to see a bigg figure of Pakistani Nationalists at PDF


----------



## arp2041

Imran Khan said:


> maaf ker do saanp *bhai* is ki koi nhi sunta gher main is liye humy sunata hai





behen


----------



## Imran Khan

arp2041 said:


> behen



na baba phly hi hum ne bari mushkil se behnoo ki shadiyaan ker ke un se jaan churai ab or nhi bana sakty


----------



## Luffy 500

Indians rule PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pm modi

congratz,keep growing


----------



## GURU DUTT

Imran Khan said:


> kya kareen yaar humy apny bewi bachoon ki rozi roti kerni hoti hai na



biwi ka to samajh aaya per tumhare bachhe ya fir oopar walon ki meherbania 



Imran Khan said:


> maaf ker do saanp bhai is ki koi nhi sunta gher main is liye humy sunata hai
> 
> 
> 
> *phly tery sath ekrty thy kya*



nahi mamoo mujhe aapkitarah na to nawabee showk hain aur na hi mujhe lux ki jaroorat partee hai 





KRAIT said:


> @Imran Khan Yaar purane din gaye. Kambakhat tum or @GURU DUTT gayab rehte ho aajkal. Koi hota hi nahin majaak karne ke liye.



Bhai hamne kahan jaana hai per aaj kal baaji ke athyaachaar kuch jyaada hi bar gaye hain mujh gareeb aur shareef shaihsta insaan per

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## telugodu

Luffy 500 said:


> I guess Majority are Indians here. How many from BD? Btw PDF is a great site with unbiased and balanced mods. Way to go PDF.


Not a single indian mod!!!


----------



## IamBengali

I am one among 47000. Congrats to PDF.


----------



## Sugarcane

IamBengali said:


> I am one among 47000. Congrats to PDF.



It's year old thread and figure


----------



## arp2041

IamBengali said:


> I am one among 47000. Congrats to PDF.



Want to become ONE AMONG 4500 in RAW???

Applications INVITED as our BD asset @BDforever is COMPROMISED.

RAW will be happy to recruit you.

Jai Hasina, Jai Bangla, Jai Bharot!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

arp2041 said:


> Want to become ONE AMONG 4500 in RAW???
> 
> Applications INVITED as our BD asset @BDforever is COMPROMISED.
> 
> RAW will be happy to recruit you.
> 
> Jai Hasina, Jai Bangla, Jai Bharot!!!


and our asset is @Ayush, we are using your money against you, @Ayush the DGFI agent, Bangladesh Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

BDforever said:


> and our asset is @Ayush, we are using your money against you, @Ayush the DGFI agent, Bangladesh Zindabad.




@Ayush can't even PEE without his Moma's Permission   J/K

What an ASSET!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

arp2041 said:


> @Ayush can't even PEE without his Moma's Permission
> 
> What an ASSET!!!!



See you do not see him as threat, our plan is working. He is working well and he is out of your observation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

arp2041 said:


> @Ayush can't even PEE without his Moma's Permission   J/K
> 
> What an ASSET!!!!


Saale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

arp2041 said:


> Want to become ONE AMONG 4500 in RAW???
> 
> Applications INVITED as our BD asset @BDforever is COMPROMISED.
> 
> RAW will be happy to recruit you.
> 
> Jai Hasina, Jai Bangla, Jai Bharot!!!




It would be such a privilege to be a RAW agent. Is recruitment currently going on?


----------



## Dash

IamBengali said:


> It would be such a privilege to be a RAW agent. Is recruitment currently going on?


.....Kuch tau secreat rakh yaar!


----------



## arp2041

IamBengali said:


> It would be such a privilege to be a RAW agent. Is recruitment currently going on?



U'll get a SMS on your father's best friend mobile (don't worry, it will be coded & don't provide his no., we already have it). Just wait for that, you'll get the place of appointment.

Probably you'll be assigned as Hasina's personal BodyGuard.

Welcome to RAW!!!


----------



## IamBengali

arp2041 said:


> U'll get a SMS on your father's best friend mobile (don't worry, it will be coded & don't provide his no., we already have it). Just wait for that, you'll get the place of appointment.
> 
> Probably you'll be assigned as Hasina's personal BodyGuard.
> 
> Welcome to RAW!!!



Thanks. Will be waiting for the SMS but why would they send the SMS to my father's friend's mobile? They should send it to my mobile. My father's friend is a ISI agent. Please don't give the code to that person. Please.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Mostly due to quality of mods.Not too strict not too lax.And wide range of topic sections.


----------



## BDforever

IamBengali said:


> It would be such a privilege to be a RAW agent. Is recruitment currently going on?


http://sideshowsito.com/hulk_smash_loki.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

IamBengali said:


> Thanks. Will be waiting for the SMS but why would they send the SMS to my father's friend's mobile? They should send it to my mobile. My father's friend is a ISI agent. Please don't give the code to that person. Please.



It's not that STRAIGHT buddy......

We have done all the background checks.

You should TRUST the organization you are joining.

Jai Hasina, Jai Bangla, Jai Bharot!!!


----------

